# Apex shooter's question



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2005)

I just bought a Mathews Apex target bow (55lb @ 27 1/2 draw).
Was wondering what rest and arrows you fine people might suggest
for this bow.

Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm shooting an Apex 7 set at 58 lbs and a 27 1/2 in draw. I'm shooting the Easton X-10 Protour 520 with 90 gr. points. The shafts are cut about 26 3/4. They work very well.


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

*Apex*

I have a 50#-28" Apex and use ACC 3-18 outdoors and X7's indoors. The rest is a Mathews. I had a tuner rest on for a while and it shot the same as with the Mathews drop away. I like the drop away because arrows can blow off the tuner rest on very windy days. The rest I'd choose now is the new "Down Force". My next arrows will be Navigators.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

When I shot my Apex I used a Trophy Taker Rest with a .012 blade. I used GT X-Cutters, 30X's, CX Line Jammers, CXL 350's, and 27 series. They all shot well. As far as arrows go I'd suggest just picking a good arrow (be it Easton, CX, GT, or who ever) and spend some time tuning your bow with it. You will eventually find the right combo that will shoot lights out.


----------



## cchunter (Mar 13, 2005)

*Apex*

What are going to use the bow for 3D, Fita, Indoor?

Indoor I would recomend Carbon Express Line Jammers, Easton 2712, or Gold Tip Triple X's with at least 150 - 200 grain points and leave the shafts long so you get enough flex. Lizard Toung Rest that is solid no moving parts. AAE makes one so does Trophy Ridge and Trophy Taker.

3D you have a whole slue of choices

Feild Archery is specific because of the distance you don't want a large shaft because of drift from cross winds


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Gang!


----------



## hoyt0022 (Dec 30, 2009)

i shot many 60 rounnds with apex using the bodoodle timberrattler and a cbe sight


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*Apex*

Mine for indoor is setup with a spring steel rest, Victory X-killer arrows (150gr. points) at 28" draw set at 52lbs. pull. :thumbs_up *AWSOME*

Set it up one time for 3-d with Victory Xringer V1 350 spine arrows, set at 60lb. pull shooting 283 fps. was really nice shooting but like my DrennyLD better for 3-d..... just my 2pennys on that!!!!!


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

hoyt0022 said:


> i shot many 60 rounnds with apex using the bodoodle timberrattler and a cbe sight



Yep you shot many 60x games, but you cheated, you used to manny nnnns!:teeth::teeth:


----------

